# Sunflower oil-Kroger vs. Columbus Foods



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Has anyone soaped both the Kroger and Columbus Foods sunflower oil. I normally get the high oleic sunflower from Columbus but Krogers Sunflower is WAY cheaper. I was wondering if there would be a noticeable difference in my finished soap. If I remember correctly Vicki uses the Kroger sunflower. Having another oil that I can just run to the grocery store to get is a bonus as well. All though, if I go with the Kroger oil I will order it by the case from them. I'm hoping I can get an even better price if I buy it by the case.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

I soap with Kroger sunflower oil and it soaps just fine, and yes it is cheaper when you don't pay shipping
Barb


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm certainly doing the happy dance. Just with the way it's priced on the store shelf it shaves off 4 cents an once. When I first started soaping I just used sunflower from the grocery store but I don't think there was that big of a difference in price back then. That's why I just went with Columbus.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There are 4 Krogers in a loop around Conroe/Willis...and sadly after I have purchased all their sunflower oil I eat at the Pizza Shack (homemade real Italian food) and spend my savings  Make sure and use your Kroger card! Vicki


----------

